# Pricing



## mtgdesigns (Feb 13, 2009)

WITH THE ECONOMY THE WAY IT IS I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW RATES GOING SQ FT PRICING FOR INSTALLING PORCELAIN TILES,TRAVERTINE OR STONE TILES OVER MORTOR FLOAT SHOWER WALLS,TUBS, VANITYS & FLOORS?... COMPARE WITH DURROCK OR HARDIBACKER SQFT PRICING?... OR HOW ABOUT PREFAB SLAB GRANITE PANALS?.. CAN SOMEONE HELP
THANKS
:notworthy


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## detroitMi (Sep 10, 2008)

*Tile Marble Granite*

Angus242 is right about it


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chainsaw Charlie, this one's in your backyard. Have at him, he's yours. :w00t:


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

WWDD (What Would Dog Do?)

:w00t: I said Dog Doo


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Really? I mean dammit man....AND STOP YELLING AT ME i scare easily


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

mtgdesigns said:


> WITH THE ECONOMY THE WAY IT IS I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW RATES GOING SQ FT PRICING FOR INSTALLING PORCELAIN TILES,TRAVERTINE OR STONE TILES OVER MORTOR FLOAT SHOWER WALLS,TUBS, VANITYS & FLOORS?... COMPARE WITH DURROCK OR HARDIBACKER SQFT PRICING?... OR HOW ABOUT PREFAB SLAB GRANITE PANALS?.. CAN SOMEONE HELP
> THANKS
> :notworthy


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

mtgdesigns said:


> with the economy the way it is i would like to know rates going sq ft pricing for installing porcelain tiles,travertine or stone tiles over mortor float shower walls,tubs, vanitys & floors?... Compare with durrock or hardibacker sqft pricing?... Or how about prefab slab granite panals?.. Can someone help
> thanks
> :notworthy


$1.00


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

When it comes to panals, you might get an answer from Colonal Angus, because his given name is Anal.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

cleveman said:


> When it comes to panals, you might get an answer from Colonal Angus, because his given name is Anal.



It's true, I was stripped of my rank for the incident at Big Beaver...


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/How-Much-Shou...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234596778&sr=1-1


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Anal,

We were all appalled at the loss of life at Big Beaver.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

bwalley said:


> $1.00


Pffft..next thing ya know he'll want to hire a crew of illegals and only hafta charge .75 

Let him work his way up to the goal of $1/ft :laughing:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

mtgdesigns,

You could always do volunteer workarty:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> mtgdesigns,
> 
> You could always do volunteer workarty:


I don't know - he still might be over charging for his work


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> It's true, I was stripped of my rank for the incident at Big Beaver...


Reminds me of the time I got kicked out of the Boy Scouts, got caught eating the brownies on the other side of the lake!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

SLSTech said:


> I don't know - he still might be over charging for his work


:thumbsup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

cleveman said:


> Anal,
> 
> We were all appalled at the loss of life at Big Beaver.


I'm afraid 10 men were lost and I suffered a great injury to my jaw. inch:


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

jarvis design said:


> Reminds me of the time I got kicked out of the Boy Scouts, got caught eating the brownies on the other side of the lake!


You too...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

about .80¢ a foot.


----------

